# Anajet Sprint Double Lines on Color Pass using bidirectional mode



## PSLYM18 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello, I am Perseo, a new registered user of this forum, our company is located in Mexico, so Anajet direct Tech Support isn´t available for us (they won’t answer your e-mails and if you call them they will direct you to your local Anajet distributor and promptly terminate the call).
Over a month ago our Anajet Sprint started printing double lines in the direction the print head moves, so we called our local tech support, they suspected of the bidirectional print mode and asked us to turn it off and run some tests, and the issue did go away, but the prints became at least twice slower, so to fix the issue they recommended to clean the encoder strip or if that wasn’t the solution to replace it, long story short the strip had to be replaced, I asked them for directions on how to replace the strip and after 3 weeks of wait we finally got a document with the directions, so we got to it and the encoder strip was replaced, but the problem with the double lines when bidirectional mode is on persisted, so we have contacted our local tech support again, we don’t love the idea of waiting 3 more weeks for a different possible solution, so we thought of asking around in this forum, if anyone has some recommendations on how to fix this issue it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

